# "Sound bricks" with 20-21sec playback



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I have found a great little sound recorder that has 20-21 sec of record & playback.
It has a control for sensitivity of motion sensor,a volume control. I bought 2 of these
to try out & was so impressed with them that i bought several more. It has a speaker
that with the volume control,you can hear it very well !! They are on EBay &
the seller is fast on shipping & communication.They were $6. plus a flat $2.25 shipping.
Of all the sound recorders i have seen & tried this lil guy is worth it.He is doing
bids starting now at $8. Sells/bids them on a 20 lot dutch auction,but always seems
to never sell more than 20 at a time,so i get them at the begining bid or a .50-$1. more,
but still worth it.They have a 6ft motion sensor range........but could be hacked to a trigger.....?
has an inlet for a plug 110ac adapter but he doesn't have them or know what ac-dc power adapter it uses,
but runs off 4 aa batts. If you are looking for a sound recorder/play back for a prop or even hide it
& as someone goes by it goes off with whatever...........
These are new & auction ends he always has another 20 up for sale.Not sure how many of these they have left.....& he is near me,SF bay area,vacaville/Benica

http://cgi.ebay.com/Talking-Motion-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think I remember these from a couple of years ago. They use a light/dark photodiode to trigger them, if I recall correctly. I think there was a lot of discussion as to how to trigger them using PIRs and other methods. They are a good deal, I don't remember anyone being upset at buying them.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I just received four. They are pretty nifty. The CdS light sensor leaves a lot to be desired but it can be replaced with a switch or activated by a relay. There are other methods as well like Otaku mentioned.

It's a great device, especially for the money.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I just got four of them and have bypassed the motion sensor, I use the magnets that are used on a alarm system for windows. When the prop is activated and the magnets break contact the sound is set off ......no miss fires. The sound quality is vary good too, Thanks for the find.A vary cheep and dam good way of adding sound to a prop.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool...Thanks for the info...


----------

